# Recording guitar: AUDIENT ID14 vs STEINBERG UR22



## 782369 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yesterday I bough myself a new Audient 14 interface and decided to make a little shootout video. 
My amp is little bit noisy in this one, sorry. 
I hope somebody fins it useful.


----------

